# What to do with a big bag of coins?



## SteelBlue05 (7 Sep 2005)

I have a big bag of loose change, I'd say about 300euro worth. Will I have to bag off the coins into those bank bags or will the bank just take the whole lot from me and somehow stick all into some machine and count it automatically?


----------



## Janet (7 Sep 2005)

*Re: What to do with a big bad of coins?*

There are some shops which have a machine you can dump coins into and it will issue notes.  There is a charge of some kind.  No.8 newsagents on Baggot St has(had?) one and the Spar shop in Stillorgan beside the Mill House pub.  Otherwise you've got to bag it and banks will usually only take a bag with the correct amount of coins in it (the amounts of each coin are written on the outside of the bags).


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Sep 2005)

*Re: What to do with a big bad of coins?*

thanks, guess I'll just bag it all some day I have absolutely nothing else to do. Or am broke.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2005)

If you can't be bothered sorting/bagging it then you could give it to charity.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Sep 2005)

I think I'll put up with the tedium of sorting the coins to get 300 euro out of it.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2005)

OK - drop into the local bank and get some money bags from them and then start sorting. Go to your own branch and they should not charge anything for exchanging/lodging it. If you are not a customer of a particular bank then they may charge a percentage to take them. Not sure what the norm is in this respect.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (7 Sep 2005)

thanks for the info, ClubMan.


----------



## gordongekko (8 Sep 2005)

i saw an machine lately that changes coins into notes and they had a big sign on it letting you know that there was a 9.5% charge for using the machine what a rip off !!!
gg


----------



## ClubMan (8 Sep 2005)

I think I've seen them in some local convenience stores (_Londis _etc.). Didn't notice the charge though. Not a rip-off. Just a high charge best avoided by going elsewhere with a lower or no charge.


----------



## DaveD (8 Sep 2005)

I agree with Clubman, the 9.5% charge is not a ripoff at all. Its your choice to use this service or sit for hours and bag the coins yourself. Why should there be a charge for teh service?


----------



## DublinTexas (8 Sep 2005)

Not a rip-off (in Ireland) because your time sitting there sorting it yourself might be more expensive then the 9.5% fee.

But a ripp-off in other more advanced countries in Europe, where most big bank branches have machines, where you put in your bank card, enter your pin, throw in the money and you get it onto your account for no fee at all.

But let's face it banking in Ireland is so far behind the rest of the world, only in the US the bank system is even more crappy.


----------



## bacchus (8 Sep 2005)

gordongekko said:
			
		

> i saw an machine lately that changes coins into notes and they had a big sign on it letting you know that there was a 9.5% charge for using the machine what a rip off !!!
> gg


 
Why is that a rip off? you know about the charge before you use the service, and you have the choice of not using the service, so seems ok to me.


----------



## Murt10 (8 Sep 2005)

I always collect all my smallest coins and hand them over at the booth on the M50 when I have use it (pet hate). The more coins and the smaller the better.

Tescos also have self service checkouts in operation which accept coins as well as notes. You can pay for your groceries with coins and it will count out how much you have put in.


Murt


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Sep 2005)

I use any loose change (10c and upwards) to buy the paper every morning with exact change -€300 worth would get you 200 days of reading.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Sep 2005)

Murt10 said:
			
		

> I always collect all my smallest coins and hand them over at the booth on the M50 when I have use it (pet hate). The more coins and the smaller the better.


Is this to a teller or to an automated counter? One way or another could this be cutting off your nose to spite your face by delaying your passage through the tools (and that of those behind you)? If everbody did this then surely we'd have even more moaning about how congested the roads are particularly around toll booths?


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Sep 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Is this to a teller or to an automated counter? One way or another could this be cutting off your nose to spite your face by delaying your passage through the tools (and that of those behind you)? If everbody did this then surely we'd have even more moaning about how congested the roads are particularly around toll booths?



And to be honest, it doesn't really 'get at' NTR or the Government, just some employee (if you give it to a teller).


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Sep 2005)

Turn your €300 into €900!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Sep 2005)

Should that not be the other way around (i.e. you pay €18.95 for coins worth €6.35)!?


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Sep 2005)

No, you sell little packs of €6.35 for €18.95 - _duh! _

And yes - before you point it out - that would only turn €300 into €895.28...

_[P.S. Best wishes for the new arrival! ]_


----------



## ClubMan (8 Sep 2005)

Oh - right!  But you might want to sell them for €18.94 to be competitive and so as not to be accused of ripping people off!


----------



## stobear (12 Sep 2005)

In local Supervalu they have a box which will accept Euro and foreign coins as charity donation (Goal). We have a lot of foreign coins and I am always loathe to bin them, now they have a new home/purpose!


----------



## Joe1234 (12 Sep 2005)

Isn't there some limit on the number of coins which are actually legal tender for  a certain transaction?  I don't think I can go into a shop with 999 1cent coins to buy something for €9.99.


----------



## RainyDay (12 Sep 2005)

Joe1234 said:
			
		

> Isn't there some limit on the number of coins which are actually legal tender for  a certain transaction?  I don't think I can go into a shop with 999 1cent coins to buy something for €9.99.


I think the omniscient MOB (or was it UDS) posted on the old board way back that the limit was 50 coins.


----------



## Havsom Cents (13 Sep 2005)

Most of your small local newsagents have a large turnover of small change.Especially the sweetshop types.They always have to pay the bank for coinage.So,I'm sure,with the right approach you could loose the jingle and go home with six crispy 50's and a free herald!!!!!


----------

